# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Не отображаются шрифты в собственной сборке!!

## Vend

nlite удалил все что не нужно (языки удалил только не нужные) ,клавиатуры тоже,а на менюшках программ вот такое отображается http://dump.ru/file/1531710

----------

